# ODM-Calbe



## -saiko- (15. April 2002)

HUhu!!!
Gestern war der erste wettkampf "ODM Biketrial 2002"
es war ein scheiß wetter... die sectionen waren ok und die schieris waren fair... dennoch beendete ich den Calbe tag mit einer glatten 100pkt. Leistung! 

Wer Fährt auch ODM???
Hat jemand Bilder von dem Wettkampf?

CYA Saiko


----------



## Trialmatze (15. April 2002)

Grüss ditsch,

ich war gestern auch da - weißes Devil - Experten Spur.
Was bist du denn gefahren? Wer bist? Haben wir uns unterhalten? 

Gruss
Matze

PS: Ich hatte 99 Punkte *G* Bilder haben wir auch gemacht. Sind morgen entwickelt. Bilder von aderen kommen laut Fotograf auch auf die Calbe site. Das kann aber noch nen Weilchen dauern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. April 2002)

ein kleiner Trost........wenn ich auch gefahren wäre hätten wir uns  den letzten Platz geteilt!


----------



## -saiko- (15. April 2002)

hmm...
nein wir hatten uns nicht unterhalten, da ich Master fahre und die zeit knap war...
fahre ein grau-blaues kinesis mit einer schwarzen gabel
aber ich freue mich dich in kitzscher zu treffen...

kannst du mit mal bitte die url von der calbe seite geben???
und wenn du deine fotos einscannen solltes mir via mail schicken ?


Hoffentlich wird das wtter nächste woche besser!!! 


welchen platz hast du gemacht mit 99pkt. ?
Lob erstmal das du bis zu ende gefahren bist einige von aus Dresden haben vorzeitig beendet!

Wo finde ich die wettkampf ergebnisse?

Danke und sers. 
Marco


----------



## Trialmatze (15. April 2002)

hmm, ich glaub ein solches Bike habsch net gesehen. Ich hoffe man sieht  sich mal in Kitzscher. Hoffentlich sind die Veranstalter dort humaner. 
Also wenn meine pics gut sind, dann kann ich dir nen paar schicken. Die URL der Calbe Site lautet: http://[email protected] neue pics sind noch net drauf.
Die Wettkampfergebnisse kannst du eigentlich auf vielen HP's sehen. Z.B. www.biketrial-germany.de

6. bin ich geworden *G*. Eigentlich bin ich voll unzufrieden mit mir, weil ich hätte mehr machen müssen. Ich hoffe das es in Kitzscher besser läuft und ich mit meiner Leistung zufrieden sein kann. Welchen Platz hast du gemacht? Bei der Masterehrung habsch aufgepasst, weil dort nen paar Freunde geehrt worden sind.   

Also nasses Holz ist net wirklich mein Ding. Stein sind da schon besser. Naja es war der 1. Wettkampf, wat soll's. Ich hab ja noch Zeit um das ganze noch auszubügeln *G*.

OK, man sieht sich in Kitzscher!


----------



## frankstar (15. April 2002)

hola, passt zwar jetzt nit rein, sorry.

@saiko, wo fahrt ihr denn immer? Elbwiesen? Du bist doch der der den woonde kennt, gell? 

Ich fang nämlich grad wieder an (nach 4 Jahren abstinenz) und deswegen wär es sicher vorteilhaster, wenn man sich da ein weng was anscheuen kann und lernen )

Gruß Frank 

Sorry für oot posting


----------



## -saiko- (15. April 2002)

@matze...
Keine ahnung welcher platz ich geworden bin... auf alle fälle vorletzter!

Welche art von aufbau komm ist mir eigendlich wurst hauptsache es ist trocken!!! *hoff* naja wir können uns ja in kitzscher weiter unterhalten!....  *freu*



@frankster...
Ja wir sind die meiste zeit an der elbe( pischner hafen, goldener Reiter, oder Freilicht bühne...)
ich denke auch das man sich von vielen einiges abgucken kann und man dadurch schnell lernt!...
(nicht von mir[ Calbe 100pkt.] )
du bist doch vom lan²ation orga team oder? da kann ich dir mal meine Handynummer geben dann kannst du ja einfach mal anrufen und dann können wir uns treffen... auch mit dem ehem. Ost-Deutschen-Meister blau...!

Cu ihrz!
Matze wir sehen uns spätesten nächste woche!!!
und Frankster wir muessen uns einfach mal kurzschliessen!

Matze ein Foto von mir !
der gerade vom rad geht...grauer pulli


----------



## frankstar (15. April 2002)

jo, das können wir mal gern machen.
aber zzt. bin ich eh krank und das wetter.....

ich werd da sicher mal runter kommen.

deutscher meister? => orange-farbenes Devil? naja egal 

Gruß


----------



## -saiko- (15. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von frankstar _
> *
> deutscher meister? => orange-farbenes Devil? *




*OST*Deutschermeister
noe...  das ist jemand anderes...
sein fahrrad ist schwarz...


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. April 2002)

Guckmal matze da hitnen is Bärbel!!! 

Weist noch Matze der der vor und drann kommen wolte um seine 5 Punkte zu kassieren. warst du das -saiko- ?
Hinten an dem komischen hang ?
Ich habn blaues Devil vieleicht erinnerst dich an mich?

Ehemaliger meister blau = schwarzes Hoffman ?

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (16. April 2002)

hi,


wer kommt denn auf die SDM nach Tübingen? Ich würd mal gern so MTB Trial Marken probefahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (16. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Guckmal matze da hitnen is Bärbel!!!
> 
> Weist noch Matze der der vor und drann kommen wolte um seine 5 Punkte zu kassieren. warst du das -saiko- ?
> ...



Du Meinst hinter dem Hügel ?
Ja das war ich, ich hab mir dort 2mal die 5 lochen lassen... weil ich echt keinen bock mehr hatte da ich schon 5mal oder so auf die fresse geflogen war... 

An dich mit dem blauem Devil errinnere ich mich...
nee der ehem. ODM meister Blau fährt ein Schwarzes Canondale 15"

Ich freue mich schon auf Kitscher...
bis spätestens dahin!


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. April 2002)

Okidoh also das was mir wetter.de für Kitscher Sonntag anzeigt gefällt mir schon besser, sonnenschein und eigentlich kein regen, nur die luftfeuchte is mir für meine Lunge zu hoch 

Hofflam da wirds besser, wenn ich an Calbe zurückdenke war das eigentlich garnich so schwer, nur die Aufregung irgendwie.

Ronny


----------



## -saiko- (16. April 2002)

jo... nervös war ich auch ganzschön...
aber die eigendlichen sectionen fand ich auch recht gut, wenn sie nur nicht so nass gewesen währen...!


----------



## Trialmatze (16. April 2002)

@saiko 

Ach na da weiß ich doch auch wer du bist. Du hattest mich glaub ich gefragt ob du vorkannst um dir ne 5 geben zu lassen. Ich sagte ja und dann haste dir glaich die 5 von em blonden Stift geben lassen. Alles klar, also dann bis Sonntag in Kitzscher!


----------



## -saiko- (16. April 2002)

ok bis dann....


----------



## Trialmatze (17. April 2002)

@ saiko

So da haste auch mal nen pic von mir, damit wir uns auch net verfehlen *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (17. April 2002)

ok... wir werden uns nun nicht mehr verfehlen !!! *gg*



Wann seid ihr da ???
kannst du mir mal bitte ein paar pics schicken ?
[email protected] 

THX bis Sonntag Cya!
-Ich-


----------



## Trialmatze (17. April 2002)

Naja,

ich habe ja die Bilder net selbst gemacht. Das war mein Vater und der hat nur Bilder von mir gemacht. Also nicht wirklich was besonderes. Die ganzen ODM Bilder findest du nächste Woche auf meiner HP! Dann auc die von Kitzscher.
Also wir sind wahrscheinlich wieder 5min vor der Treffzeit da sein.


----------



## -saiko- (17. April 2002)

also kurz vorlknapp ??? 

wir waren schon eine stunde eher da...
(08:15uhr) 


oki bis denne
-Ich-


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. April 2002)

Was matze so kurz davor? Ich brauch noch schrauben udn muß dann wieder am Bike basteln 

Hab mir jetz ne scöne kleine Startnummer gebastelt, mal sehn ob ich damit fahren darf  Die Andere is viel zu SCHWER !!!! 

Wann sidn die Bilder fertig, egal wer drauf ist! Ich find das Bild da oben Stylisch sieht schick aus. Wußt garnich das du auf die Elite? Strecke warst oder is des garnich von Calbe?.


Ronny


----------



## -saiko- (18. April 2002)

Das ist Calbe aber auf der Masterspur!!!...
oder ?
und Falsche Richtung ?


greez


----------



## Trialmatze (18. April 2002)

Ja ich habe die Zeit nach dem Wettkampf genutzt um einmal andere Spuren auszuprobieren. Das ist zwar auf der Masterspur aber eben nach dem Wettkampf. 

@ Ronny
Bilder sind fertig jedoch muss Gosch mal was an der HP machen!!! 
Was willst denn du noch am bike herumbasteln? Mach das Samstag! Sonntag ist Contest. Da kann man vielleicht noch nen Teil auswechseln weil's grad kaputt gegangen ist, aber ich fahre doch net extra ne Stunde eher hin. Ich überleg mir ma ne gute Zeit.


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. April 2002)

hehe des war ja auch als schertz. Ich hasse hektik und in Calbe war hektick nur wegen dem Schei* Brakebooster 

Und Matze? Grün is auchnic viel schwerer oder!? fahrmer näxt Jahr einfach!


Ronny


----------



## -saiko- (18. April 2002)

lol.....
die ergebnisse sind online...
Ich bin 8er geworden... mit 100pkt. aber nur weil bei "Master" nur 9 leute angetreten sind....


Freue mich auf Kitzscher....
greez Marco M.


----------



## ChrisKing (18. April 2002)

heisst der Aramis Conception mit Nachnahme??


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. April 2002)

Hm also ich denkmal der henry Bartnick is der Giant wo der Rahmen hopsgegangen ist.

Und Ara wiedermal tztztz


Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (19. April 2002)

Aramis ist aber auch gut gefahren muss ich schon sagen....

Henry fährt ein Blaues Kinesis und er hette einfach nur aufgegeben  (der kommt auch aus DD daher kenn ich ihn! )


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. April 2002)

Hm aufgegeben heist ausgefallen... auchnich schecht 

Naja ich freu mich ja schon auf Kitzscher ich hoffmal das das da besser glappt... Bin noch nie bei Regen gefahren und dann Regnets in Calbe ausgerechnet 

Naja aufregung beim ersten Wettkampf spielt da wohl auch ne entscheidende Rolle...

Ronny


----------



## -saiko- (19. April 2002)

naja ähnlich wie bei mir.... Ich fahre eigendlich nie wenns regnet oder zu naß ist... 

ich freue mich auf einen *WARMEN SONNIGEN SONNTAG IN KITZSCHER  * 
*ICH WÜNSCHE EUCH  VIEL VIEL GLÜCK...*

Bis sonntag
Marco M


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. April 2002)

Und war det wetter geil oder war des Goil!?

Ich fands gut so, nich zu warm und nich zu kalt...

hm hab nen bild von Calbe wo ich drauf bin, hat dieser Schreiter!?
doch eins von mir gemacht hehe da sieht man mal wieder das ich garnix kann :
http://[email protected]/ftc-calbe/pages/P4190051.htm
des sieht ja so aus wie wenn ich mich am Baum festhalte 
Hm aus den Bildern sind ja fast nur leute die ich kenne 

Matze wann sidn die bilder von dir auf eurer Page?

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (22. April 2002)

wenn ich mich nich täusch is des der Hösel auf dem foto oder?!

des hat ja lauter schöne bunte Farben  da würd ich aber nich mehr für Arrow fahren wenn ich so ne bunte Lackierung fahren müsste - is ja hässlich


----------



## ChrisKing (22. April 2002)

fot wär nich schlecht...


----------



## Trialmatze (23. April 2002)

Jo, das ist der gute Hösel. Man der hat in Kitzscher wieder voll gezeigt was er kann. Der hat sein Monty in den BRD Farben lackiert. Und das Trikot ist vom BDR. Seine Sponsoren werden d sicherlich auch noch etwas mitzureden haben. Aber drauf geschissen. Marco wird gesponsert!!! Das ist doch der Hauptgrund. Der kann da wahrscheinlich nix für, wenn der BDR auffallen will *G*

@ Ronny
Bilder habsch heut gescannt! Nächste Woche sind die spätestens online. Dann bestimmt auch die Kitzscher pics.


----------



## -saiko- (27. April 2002)

lol stimmt der hösel ging ab wie nachbars lumpi *g*

an der einen section im wald haben alle gelben einen fuß gesetzt ausser hösel der ist ganz langsam und ruhig da hoch (ca. 9 palletten mit 4 m anlauf)

einfach nur krass!


----------

